# needed old wheelchair



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi all 

im trying to find a old wheelchair for a old friend that is 81 he has been diagnosed with bowel cancer and i am back and forth to portimao hospital with him and getting to use a wheelchair from portimao hospital just to get him to the doctor is allmost impossible

any offers please

barry


----------

